# Información CAN BUS



## zarrioax (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber si alguien me puede ayudar con información sobre este BUS. Encuentro cosas relacionadas con los coches pero necesito saber como es el protocolo, hardware que se necesita y si es viable en cualquier sistema, en principio me gustaría montar una maqueta de un ascensor que lleve este sistema de comunicación de los diferentes elementos.

Gracias de Antemano...


----------



## skay15 (Abr 17, 2008)

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_Connector_CAN.html
http://www.euitt.upm.es/taee06/papers/SD/p201.pdf
http://www.semiconductors.bosch.de/pdf/can2spec.pdf
http://dcd.com.pl/ashow.php?page=can-protocol
http://www.semiconductors.bosch.de/en/20/can/3-literature.asp

Ahi tenes para entretenerte un rato. La tercer web te abre un pdf que son las especificaciones del bus según Bosch, que fueron los creadores de este protocolo de comunicaciones. Saludos


----------



## zarrioax (Abr 18, 2008)

Gracias están en perfecto Ingles que no es mi fuerte pero me pueden servir.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pirata tgr (Jun 15, 2009)

También, gracias


----------



## marco2287 (Jun 18, 2011)

Excelente informacion Skay 15..


----------

